# knitted beaded bride dress



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that's what I call a beautiful piece of work, it is stunning and so perfectly made.
Look forward to seeing more. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Have never seen anything so beautiful for a doll, great work well done.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning, what a work of art. Leonora.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow :thumbup: you are very talented  Beautiful


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow unbelieved, A beautiful art of work.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Wowwwwwww that is the most gorgous thing I have ever seen! simply stunninggggggggg. I wouldn't sell her outright I would take bids" she is well worth it. Hey just curious how long did it take you to do this?


emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful x


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

A masterpiece, it would be hard to top this one... I love it. Marie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


absolutely beautiful.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow that is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow! It's beautiful. So intricate, How long did it take you to make?


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful detail,Barbi is definitely a fashionable bride. Was this an original design, or a copy from a real wedding dress design?
Again beautiful work with the beading. And is there a pattern you can share?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG!!!!! The most beautiful doll dress I have ever seen! It took my breath away! I agree with not just putting a price on it - put it out for bids. How long did it take?
Vicki


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

OMG! You really should put this in a museum somewhere! We have a local textiles museum which would appreciate this and items like it. You just don't see things like this everyday. It's AMAZING!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG!!! Is this group you belong to a mailing list?

I NEVER saw anything so gorgeous when I was making Barbie clothes!!!

Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm speechless. Your bride dress is outstanding. Where did you get a pattern to make such a beautiful dress? Patricia


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

It is breath-taking! I can't even imagine a real person wearing such a beautiful gown!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Omg. absolutely beautiful. May I join your group I too am from down under. Sydney.
Best wishes


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I never saw anything as beautiful I wish I could be as half as talented


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Stunning work I have never seen such a gorgeous dolls outfit, what a talented lady you are, thank you for sharing.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahhh! Pretty!


----------



## BillsGal (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!! That is beautiful work. 

My mom used to make barbie clothes for my sister and I when we were little. Nothing this elaborate though. Great job.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. What a lot of work bet you enjoyed it though. Congrats on such a magestic piece of work.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks ladies,but the real credit must go to a very clever lady from my craft group,BEV ORCHARD www.bevspatterns.com Bev is the designer,i only followed the pattern,Bev's the one with the talent


----------



## guptap (Jul 23, 2011)

that's just beautiful.


----------



## gillian59 (May 1, 2011)

Hi that is lovele were did you get you patten from to knitt with the beadeds i have some pattens for some with beads but not a dress i wii have to find them.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there a pattern for this beautiful dress.


----------



## ashy55 (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW....this is absolutely fabulous. It's sooooo pretty..


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

www.bevspatterns.com


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> Beautiful detail,Barbi is definitely a fashionable bride. Was this an original design, or a copy from a real wedding dress design?
> Again beautiful work with the beading. And is there a pattern you can share?


www.bevspatterns.com


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful dress!!! Very nice work!!


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

Gasp!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That should win some kind of award....it is absolutely, breathtakingly beautiful....


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful. How many beads are on the dress? That is amazing. You are very talented. How long did it take to make it? Will be excieted to see the rest of the bridal party. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunshine4me (Jun 20, 2011)

:shock: :thumbup: :lol: 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine the work that went into making this absolutely beautiful dress!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is wonderful - congrattulations


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful, you are so clever


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I found bevspatterns, but the exact site link to the pattern which is called the gardenia. The pattern is under porcelin dolls and can be used for Barbie because it meets the height criteria. 
http://bevspatterns.com/product_info.php/cPath/2/products_id/51


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Barbie is a lucky Bride :-D


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely amazing, I bet any young lady about to get married would be jealous of Barbie and the dress she has.
Full size it would be fit for a princess.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness! this is a true work of art, how lovely!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!! Terrific!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

How beautiful you shoulod be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! It is absolutely gorgeous. I've never seen anything so intricate and beautifully done.


----------



## gillian59 (May 1, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> Beautiful detail,Barbi is definitely a fashionable bride. Was this an original design, or a copy from a real wedding dress design?
> Again beautiful work with the beading. And is there a pattern you can share?


Hi you can bye the patten from www.bevspatterns.com for $14.00 she has a lot of nice ones as well.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful. I love it, can you make one for a real bride?


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

IF I MADE ONE FOR A REAL BRIDE IT WOULD TAKE ME AN ENTIRE YEAR. MAYBE LONGER. IT WOULD BE BREATH TAKING. IT WOULD APPEAR ON VOGUE MAGAZINE.. MAY EVER HIT THE WHITE HOUSE.


----------



## kloehr (Sep 23, 2011)

That's the way I want to knit!! I have a long way to go.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! You should enter it in a craft show. Worthy of first prize.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

you must have patience...this looks so beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, very very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## knittingkinder (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you! I have just ordered this pattern and two others. Bead knitting is so much fun. I can hardly wait 'til patterns arrive.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW how very beautiful


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

Too, too beautiful. When you are done with more, pictures of the sets?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I am not one to be impressed with dolls outfits but this is the most beautiful outfit I have seen. You need to make sure it gets the attention it deserves. I would contact the Barbie museum. I am sure they would love it. This is exquisite. 
I can just imagine the brides that will be contacting you to make them to make them a wedding dress. I wish I was young, thin and rich to be able to have an adult size replicated. Good luck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! I loved my barbies when I was a little girl. What I wouldn't have given for that dress!


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## cora69 (Jun 7, 2011)

i just can't find the right words to say how beutiful this dress is when my daughter was young she had every babie doll but we lost everything in a fire but there was nothing like this glad she didnt see this or she would want me to try and make it can't wait to see the rest of the wedding party


----------



## cora69 (Jun 7, 2011)

i just can't find the right words to say how beutiful this dress is when my daughter was young she had every babie doll but we lost everything in a fire but there was nothing like this glad she didnt see this or she would want me to try and make it can't wait to see the rest of the wedding party


----------



## julianab (Jan 22, 2011)

That is totally beautiful now try it in adult size. You'd find out that the brides would love to wear that at their wedding. Wonderful workman ship  :thumbup:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

WOW. Very beautiful. I cannot imagine the patience in making something so small. It is really a work of art.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

A true collectible! It is simply magnificent!!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful-amazing. I'm jealous of Barbie.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!!! This is so beautiful, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG! It's beautiful!! You are one very talented lady!!!!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous piece of art. I wouldn't let a little girl near this. WOW!!!!!


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

My goodness. How lovely. I was just wondering how much the duplicated dress in an adult size would weigh with all of those beads. Well, I sure am impressed. It's beautiful work and I imagine a bit tedious until completed but what a great finish! Thank you for sharing and thank you for the pics.


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

That is truly a work of art. It is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning!!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. Excellent work.


----------



## Jforbes (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Hope to be able to tackle it.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutly stunning! You don't know how bad I want to be able to do it. I sent for the pattern - thank you!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


I don't have the words, so intriguing and so beautiful. When I looked at it I could just say, "oooohhhhh".


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful, but I thought it was going to be a full length bridal gown for a lucky bride to be.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So beautiful. I would love to see it done "life size" It's gorgeous!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Breath taking ....wow!!!
I can't wait to see the mother of the bride then maybe the brides maids and flower girl????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

How gorgeous is that!!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG! I can't imagine doing something like that. You are so talented! :thumbup:


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


WOW!!! I would not be able to part with this one. It is absolutly amazing!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW, that's a beauty.


emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

this is unbelievably beautiful you should be so proud of your work


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful! I can picture my great niece wearing that very thing in people size! I love it!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That dress is absolutely striking!! I agree with those who have said that it is a museum piece. I have never seen anything to even closely rival it.

I took a quick look at Bev's website. I will be returning to purchase some of her beautiful patterns. Looking forward to seeing mother of the bride and hopefully other members of the wedding party. Your craft group is enormously talented!!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


Fabulous job!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, best looking Barbie I've ever seen. I can hardly wait to see the mother of the bride!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow , so much work.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

There are NO words for this gorgeous piece of work!
Where can one get the pattern ?
Thanks


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

This dress is just beautiful. I envy any one that can make things this small.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

She is a vision to behold. Wonderful work.

Elle


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Now that's a bride's dress fit for a princess!!! Thank you for sharing your lovely work!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

So stunning - absolutely gorgeous!!!! What else can be said -
maggieuk


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy Smokes! 
WOW!

BH


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

the dress is truly a work of art! So beautiful! I must say that I agree with the post by Simplygran when she mentioned that the beads would be pretty heavy to haul around the whole wedding day! I well remember how my face hurt from smiling all day and I'm sure I'd be exhausted wearing the dress! HA! It belongs under a glass dome and should be just looked at and admired!


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

beautiful piece of work, i bet you are proud of it, well done

regards
audreypam


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

All I can say is WOW !!!!!!!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunning, such a exsquiste work of art. Look forward to the Mother's dress.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow. I don't do Barbie clothes anymore because the size is so small and my coordination for that size doesn't work too well. But my goodness, this is the most beautiful brides dress I've ever seen anyone make. Great job.


----------



## resrcf9x (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Eleanor Wright (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, what can I say - absolutely outstanding. As I have been knitting Barbie outfits for my 2 granddaughters I have never seen anything so beautiful. You should be rightfully proud of your ingenuity.

Eleanor
England


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## DalBal1 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is absolutely amazing, you are amazing...now that is a dress any bride would be lucky to own!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Now that is STUNNING!!! What beautiful workmanship. Thank youy for sharing your beautiful item.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely vintage-look


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Your beaded bride dress is beautiful! Lots of love and work went into that; but I know you enjoyed every minute of it. Now you
need to submit it to Mattel doll co. Maybe even a bridal shop would love to see it. Anxious to see the next one!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

OOOOOO WEEEE Now that is magnificent. Very very nice. I never could figure out how I can thread these beads with such small holes onto yarn. Is there a trick to doing this?

Good work.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## selma marlin (Aug 9, 2011)

MarykM said:


> Wow that is gorgeous :thumbup:


How long did it take you to finish the gown ? It's absolutely breath taking !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

such an elegant dress, great job only wish I had your talent and patience, can't wait to see the next dress


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

There was one entered in the Adelaide Show last month. I had to look again to see if it was yours. It was another one. Must be a lot of clever ladies doing that craft class. 

There was a stunning cat costume done in beads as well at The Show. Well it did look like a character from "Cats" (the musical) or it could have been a lion. Amazing beadwork!


Congratulations, for the beautiful work! You must have lots of patience! Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW, How talented are you, that is beautiful. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

emohruo said:


> thanks ladies,but the real credit must go to a very clever lady from my craft group,BEV ORCHARD www.bevspatterns.com Bev is the designer,i only followed the pattern,Bev's the one with the talent


It's a work of art to follow a pattern with such detail, you are a very talented lady.

:thumbup:

Pam

ps hats off to Bev for the very beautiful pattern.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Exciting! Fantastic! Beautiful! Creative! Wow! Wish I were getting married again.

Kathy


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No other word to describe it...Gorgeous!


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that is incredibly gorgeous. Good work!


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Remarkable piece of work. I hope you can allow it to stay on the Barbie and keep it covered for display. I've never seen anything like it, and if you're willing and able to share the pattern, I'd love to have it. Quite an undertaking!


----------



## jeanes (Aug 21, 2011)

It is simply beautiful - great work


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

OH WOW that is absolutely stunning and so gorgeous I can hardly wait to see the mother of the bride outfit. I am amazed at the quality of your work.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I cant do that you have amazing talent


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, that is so beautiful, I bet it took many hours, great job.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just now saw this absolutely gorgeous hand beaded Barbie bridal gown - outstanding artistry and design.


----------



## adasews (Jun 16, 2011)

Totally one of a kind- How stunning!!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

emohruo what can i say. I have never seen a barbie doll so so beutiful . What you did is a work of art i would show her off and keep her is to preassuse i would leave it to your family as a family heirloom wow wow


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

What you have done here with this dress there are just NO words for it - so beautiful


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

What talent you have! The dress to too beautiful for words.


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Your work is lovely.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

W O W !!!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Just stunning, beautiful and just too marvelous for words :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I THINK YOU SHOULD PUT IN A GLASS INCLOSURE AND USE IT AS A DISPLAY IN Y0UR HOME. TO BEAUTIFUL TO BE PLAYED WITH.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

This has to be one of the most beautiful pieces that I have ever seen. Did you design your own pattern? WOW


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful! In fact, I have never seen anything like it before. You are so gifted. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Just now saw this absolutely gorgeous hand beaded Barbie bridal gown - outstanding artistry and design.


yes the designer is very talented lady, unfortunately it's not me ,i only knitted it, all the credit must go to the designer, her patterns are very easy to follow


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you to everyone for their kind remarks, but the one deserving all the credit is the designer, please find this pattern "GARDENIA" and many more at www.bevspatterns.com


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

OH MY WORD! This is absolutely gorgeous! I'm speechless and that's not easy for me. lol I agree with taking bids if you are going to sell it. It's definately worth a great price. This is the creme de la creme!!!!

Blessings


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree stunning! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rmohtruo, I admire your honesty. Your work is absolutly beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momercy (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW! How beautiful! Such detail...


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazing work. Had you thought of creating in full size or would walking down the aisle be impossible?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness. So much work involved. It is just lovely. I hope you are going to enter it into a contest somewhere.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is just beautiful, looks like a Victorian bride!


----------



## CreatingCottage (Aug 24, 2011)

What a lovely gift for a bride, a copy of her gown. Beautiful work!


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

the dress is absolutly beautiful great job


----------



## LovetoknitMolokai (Jun 29, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous! You did a great job! I look forward to seeing the Mother of Bride dress! How long did it take you make the Bride dress?


----------



## manycrafts2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

So beautiful.Would like to do one like that someday!!Charlotte


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow !!! That took my breath away !! Gorgeous work, you should be very proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

That is an absolutely gorgeous piece of art! Awesome!


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

witknit said:


> Amazing work. Had you thought of creating in full size or would walking down the aisle be impossible?


doll size is heavy, so yes full size would be impossible


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

How beautiful, lucky Barbie. Imagine this gown made for a grown up girl, would be divine.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You said it was a craft class project ... is there any way to get the pattern?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no words to describe this work of immense beauty!


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no words to describe this work of immense beauty!


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

emohruo said:


> i knitted this beaded barbie's bride dress with my craft group, we are now doing the mother of the bride,i shall post a photo of her when she's finished.


This little dress is stunning. The bead work is astonishing....can you just imagine a bride wearing this...it would be out of this world. Well done on your beautiful work. Can't wait to see the mother of the bride...


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

You work is stunning. I would love to do this pattern. Is it available to purchase? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

It made my jaw drop. It should be displayed in a museum it is that impressive. Send a picture of it to the bead company you used. They will probably find it awesome too..
Kathy


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

now THAT is truly a work of art- looks like it could have taken a while to do, such tiny & fine work!!


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your bride dress should be entered into a contest of some sort. It is JUST BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## DalBal1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and amazing!!! Fantastic job....what talent!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic,i have never seen a dolls dress so beautiful,well done i would award you top prize for this.You must be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

My granddaughter is getting married in 2013 Do you sell them


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

That is really stunning - beautiful!!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

oh! my,my,my. very very beautiful great job :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Museum quality...a true masterpiece..


----------



## winniety (Feb 2, 2012)

Just gorgeous! Thanks for showing it to us!
:thumbup:


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

You are so talented , You must be very proud of yourself to make such a beautiful piece of work. Congratulations, am looking forward to see "mother of the bride"
Bev


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! The gown looks like an antique design, while the headpiece (veil) is ultra modern - they go well together. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Simply Stunning


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is stunning,the shop must have sold out of beads now after that lol, I could not part with it. x


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

it cost a lot to make how much time in months.


----------

